# Brinserâs Best Yellow Corn Meal?



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

This stuff is good. HAve you ever tried it?

It has a slightly nutty flavor.


----------



## Marilyn (Aug 2, 2006)

I have not. Have you ever tried the Red Floriani flint written up in MEN? I cannot offer an opinion as I have not had any luck finding it.


----------



## Horseyrider (Aug 8, 2010)

Marilyn, Amazon offers a red floriani polenta, if that interests you.

As for the Brinzer's, I personally won't do anything that isn't definitely and for sure organic. It makes me crazy to find out later I've been duped into eating GMO.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

horsey...I have not checked out how pure it is, but just right out of the bag it is a 1000 times healthier and better tasting then then junk I find in the conventional supermarkets.

marilyn, I have not tried that yet.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I'll have to look for it.

I askd DH to pick me up some cornmeal, and forgot to get specific

So he comes home with a bag of Aunt Jemima enriched, degerminated corn meal. It's going to get put in the donations box - I'm not going to cook with it.


----------

